# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  E-Books, Shmee-Books: Readers Return to the Stores

## JEK

In the so-called year of the e-book, retail bookshops are reporting brisk sales for high-priced titles.

----------


## MIke R

that is very true.....my hardcover sales are way up  and I have absolutely no idea why as they are usually my worse selling item....

also mass market paperback sales have fallen off the charts.....its all about the trade paperback format now...even hacks like Nora Roberts and Danielle Steele are moving away from the mass market format and into trade paperback

----------


## NHDiane

Give me a hardcover, flip the page, feel-good-in-my-hands read any day!  Nice to hear others have the same opinion and sales are booming.

----------


## amyb

Diane, I am smiling with you on this one!

----------


## Eddie

Yay! I want my books on paper. I also want to be able to cruise around a bookstore, to see what catches my eye.

----------


## andynap

Good luck with cruising around a bookstore- not many left. Philly lost some fabulous independents this year. Sad to see them go. Amazon seems to have taken over for printed books.

----------


## MIke R

my sales are up Andy and I am not the only one...far from it

we aint dead yet

----------


## amyb

B&N was jammed when I went on Sunday

----------


## andynap

I said "Philly lost". Obviously not all are done

----------


## Rosemary

R.J. Julia Booksellers is our local - and a really lovely store.  Going strong, and they get many great authors for book signings.  We are lucky to have them-very special shop.

----------


## MIke R

we are very excited to be getting the author of  Following Atticus in over the holidays for a book signing.....and Robin Cook has a vacation home here and is going to be in town, so we are trying to get him in as well.....

it would be so sad to me if  our Toy/Hobby Store took over the book store space....

the current trends give us much hope

----------


## JEK

There will always be a place for a quality bookstore. My West Coast connection's shop is having a great season.

----------


## MIke R

> There will always be a place for a quality bookstore. My West Coast connection's shop is having a great season.



thats a great looking store....so is that one by you Rosemary

----------


## Rosemary

It is, Mike.  And it is full of readers who love to talk about books.  Like a library where you don't need to be quiet.  Oh!  To that end, when did libraries ever stop suggesting their patrons use "library voices?"  Miss Smith, who issued my first library card at age five, would be horrified.

----------


## MIke R

thats the best part Rosemary...sitting around talking about books with people...my  regular customers, knowing my inclinations , have had such an impact on my selection offerings, with their recommendations.....

----------


## Rosemary

That's how I found "Boy's Life" by Robert McCammon.  I loved it.  Every page.  And I will begin it again tonight.

----------


## MIke R

great great great story

----------


## NHDiane

Hey Mike - Books-A-Million (aka BAM) took over Borders spot in Concord.  Very unimpressed on my first visit with a "warehouse feel" IMO.  Thinking they may just need to get settled but not so sure.

----------


## MIke R

take the 45 minute ride up and  visit me....I'll even buy the  coffee

----------


## Rosemary

"It's a girl's life, too."  Oh brother.

----------


## MIke R

BTW Rosemary...his other book, Speaks the Nightbird is also very good

----------


## NHDiane

That's two cups you owe me now....I'll check my schedule for the next week

----------


## julianne

The lovely bookstore in our town is doing great; it is next door to a coffee shop and they put an opening between. Nothing will replace the sensuous feel of a book and the experience of turning actual pages. However, as JEK said, there is room for both books and the new readers. Kindles and iPads make it a pleasure to have many reading choices (sans the weight) when you travel.

----------


## amyb

I have received books as  gifts from your R. Julia shop-someday I will visit there.

----------


## amyb

Maybe someday on my way up to Mike's NH location. Hmmm....New England road trip?

----------


## MIke R

come in the off season and you can stay at one of the ski condos too!

----------


## amyb

Wow-thank you!

----------

